# Zip Tie Moss Tree



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

cool idea should be nice once it grows in i think some weeping moss would look good on it


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Use only one type of moss, you will get the most uniform texture. 
Some of the stringier moss might cover the tree faster, but not fill in well. I would go for one of the more compact mosses, like Flame or Xmas. Might take a little longer for really good coverage, but then you will have something really nice!


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I've decided to use Taiwan moss for the tree. Here's a picture right after I tied the moss on and placed it in the tank. 










I am using CO2 in the tank, what sort of other fertilizers would help to give this a good start. No critters in the tank yet so I do have the CO2 level up a bit. Might try to start a Journal for this tank, haven't really done that before but it could keep me better focused. Plus I don't really know what to do with the rest of the tank. I want to keep it simple and I'm thinking of using different mosses.


----------



## heuk21 (Feb 24, 2010)

That look awesome already. Feel like sitting under the "tree/bonsay" and relax. :icon_mrgr

Keep up the creative ideas.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

That's just cute!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! keep us updated, am def want to do this eventually.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I've started a journal about this tank so check it out for updated pictures of the tree. Just posted the pics of the tree after 2 weeks.


----------



## JamieOxford (Apr 5, 2010)

bigboij said:


> very nice


+1 roud:


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aquadean
do you have an upated pic? -

EDIT; updated pic's in the 1 ft cube tank... the tree looks so cool


----------

